# Fifth Edition of CCE Book



## الجنزوري محمد (2 يناير 2008)

الاصدار الخامس من الكتاب شهادة cce 

واتمنى التوفيق لمن هو مقدم على الامتحان

http://www.zshare.net/download/6111737a355680/


----------



## mos (2 يناير 2008)

أخى الكريم ..
لك كل الشكر على الكتاب ..
هل لديك توصيات خاصة بشأن اختبار Cce,ccc

مع التحية..


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (2 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

أعطونا فكرة يا إخوان عن الـ Cce أو روابط تتعلق بها و شكرا


----------



## mos (3 يناير 2008)

أخى الكريم / الجنزورى محمد ..
حاولت تنزيل الملف عدة مرات والرابط يعمل ولكن التنزيل لايسفر عن ملف صالح .


الأخ أبو بدر /


منقول من المنتدى ...

الموقع aacei.org

http://www.aacei.org/certification/
http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/grou...icybersection/


جيلاسي 
عضو تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2007
الجنس : ذكر 
المشاركات: 10 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




الاخ mos اشكر لك مرورك على الموضوع



بالنسبة لشهادة CCE هذا حسب خبرتي طبعا هي شهادة متخصصه في هندسة التكاليف وهي الى حد ما تاخذ نفس الطابع لـ PMP من ناحية عناوين المواضيع ولكن مع منهج مختلف في طريقة العرض والتعمق في التفاصيل different approach and sometimes different terms.
حيث ان الكتاب يغطي جميع مجالات ادارة المشاريع بالاضافه الى التعمق في تفاصيل الـ Cost والـ Earned value & Planning and scheduling وطريقة حساب الـ Progress .




بالنسبة للفرق بين CCE/CCC
اساسا لا يوجد فرق نهائيا
فالدراسه هي نفسها والمنهج هو نفسه والاختبار هو نفسه والشهادة هي نفسها مع اختلاف المسمى فقط
CCE تعطى لحاملي درجة الهندسة
CCC تعطى لمن لا يحمل درجة الهندسة كالماليه والمحاسبه 


طبعا عند التقديم للاختبار عن طريق الويب يكون من ضمن الطلبات ارسال صورة من الشهادة ان كانت شهادة هندسه او شهاده بتخصص اخر كالمالية والمحاسبه وغيرها.



الاختبارات والاسئله!!!!!
للاسف الجمعية متحفظه عليها بشكل رهيب
حاولت ان ابحث في الانترنت عن اي اختبارات او اسئله لم اجد
محاضري الكورس يرفضون وينكرون ان هناك اي اسئلة تدريب لديهم
حتى نسخة الكترونية من الكتاب لم استطع الحصول عليها
بل اخذت انا كتابي وقمت بتصويره ثم بنسخه على صيغة PDF file
والكتاب الثاني حصلت عليه بالصدفه من احد المحاضرين.


CCE exam is more technical and has more calculations than PMP exam
It is a matter of studying the book, not depends more on the experience like PMP


وفي الاخير ارجو من الاخوان في المنتدى عند ملاحظة اي معلومات مغلوطه تصحيحها في اسرع وقت حتى لا اكون قد ضللت احد في المنتدى



للمعلوميه 
عمر جيلاسي 26 سنه والخبره متواضعه جدا واعتذر عن اي قصور ولكن الحمدلله حصلت على PMP & CCE






تحياتي للجميع


----------



## mfarag (3 يناير 2008)

شكرا على المشركة الرائعة 

وارجو من اعضاء المنتدى الحاصلين على شهادة Cce

توضيح خبرتهم فى الحصول عليها

وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (3 يناير 2008)

اخي mos
انا جربت الرابط والملف ولكني رفعتة مرة اخرى للتاكيد 
من قام بالتحميل يخبرني هل الملف يعمل؟
http://www.zshare.net/download/6161454d25dc11/


----------



## mos (4 يناير 2008)

الرابط يعمل مع الشكر ..
ونأمل بمزيد من المعلومات والنصائح بشأن الدراسة والأختبار..
مع التحية...


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (4 يناير 2008)

بصراحة معلومات مفيدة، ونحتاج للمزيد عنها ونأمل من الأخوة الذين لدبهم معلومات تزويد الزملاء بها


----------



## نشمي رحال (15 يناير 2008)

للتو حصلت على شهادة ال Cce من Aacei 
وللعلم فالشهادة مفيدة لمن هم في مجال هنسة التكاليف أو تخطيط ومتابعة المشاريع
ولكن تجربتي مع Aacei لم تكن جيدة لأنهم أخرو إصدار الشهادة لأكثر من 6 اشهر بعد الاختبار وبدون سبب مقنع..
وتعاملهم وطريقة ردودهم تدل على التعالي وقلة المهنية


----------



## mfarag (15 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

الف مبروك على الشهادة

برجاء توضيح كيفية حصوللك عليها ( تجربتك )

- كيفية تاهيلك للامتحان ( كتب - دورات-.......)
- درجة صعوبة الامتحان
-مدة الاستذكار

مع خالص الشكر و الف مبروك تانى

سلام


----------



## احمد رامى خالد (15 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (31 مارس 2008)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## mos (9 أبريل 2008)

آخر موعد للإختبار القادم هو 15مايو حيث أن الأختبار المقرر بلمنطقة الشرقية(الظهران) هو 12 يونيو.

مع التحية..


----------



## mos (9 أبريل 2008)

آخر موعد للإختبار القادم هو 15مايو حيث أن الأختبار المقرر بالمنطقة الشرقية(الظهران) هو 12 يونيو.

مع التحية..


----------



## mfarag (10 أبريل 2008)

وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## mo7amedsameer (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المشاركة و لكن الكتاب غير موجود


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (4 مارس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (4 مارس 2009)

http://www.zshare.net/download/565187249d88c18e/#
رابط جديد


----------



## nejah.trabelsi (4 مارس 2009)

الجنزوري محمد قال:


> http://www.zshare.net/download/565187249d88c18e/#
> رابط جديد


 
thanks a lot brother


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (4 مارس 2009)

Thanks for all for this discussion, I hope I may be certified in the future
regards


----------



## يحي ياسين (4 مارس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمدة
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mustafasas (3 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر م - جنزوري محمد انك جددت الرابط و شكرا


----------



## nabilm (6 أبريل 2009)

أخي الكريم الرابط لايعمل معي


----------



## المخطط المصرى (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى يا ريت تحط لينك غير Zshare
الموقع لايعمل فى مصر
فى مواقع رفع كتير اتمنى ترفعها علية
مثل mediafire
وشكرا ليك ياريس


----------



## hossam.salman (7 يونيو 2010)

أرجو رابط لتحمي الكتاب 
لأن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## يسرى191 (8 يونيو 2010)

نرجو منك اخى الكريم ضغطه بالwinrar ووضع باسوورد له حتى لا يطلع عيه المشرفين على موقع الرفع 
لأنه لو اطلعوا عليه هيحذفوه على طول علشان موضوع copyright و ياريت تسمى الملف اسم حركى مثلا الاذاذة فى البزازة:68: حتى لا ينتبه اصحاب مواقع الرفع الى اسمه و بناء عليه يتم اضافة الرابط الى منتدانا الغالى و الباسوررد حصريى لمهندسى ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
و شكرا الف شكر على مشاركتك القيمة و الثمينة 
منتظر ردك أخى الكريم


----------



## aqarout (8 يونيو 2010)

the file does not exist on the posted link, could you please re uploda it to another site like hotfile for exmaple or rapidshare


----------



## أديب السعيدي (9 يونيو 2010)

thank, but the link is not working


----------



## anasamerana (22 سبتمبر 2010)

أخى العزيز ... ألف مبروك حصولك على شهادة cce ... لى سؤال هام ... أنا سأدخل الأمتحان قريبا باذن الله ... بالنسبة للجزء ال open book أنا لدي نسخة مصورة من كتاب 
skills and knowledge of cost engineering 
فهل يمكن أن يعترضوا على وجود نسخة مصورة أو غير أصلية من كتابهم .... هل واجب شراء الكتاب الأصلى ؟؟
أفيدونا أفادكم الله ...


----------



## محمد عبدالغني (23 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
دمتم...ومشكورين على المشاركات القيمة
ممكن تعطونا فكرة اوضح عن التقرير التقني الذي يتقدم قبل الامتحان والذي يعتبر من متطلبات الجلوس للامتحان
ودمتم


----------



## محمد السواكنى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

لطفا اخى الملف غير صالح للتنزيل برجاء رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (24 سبتمبر 2013)

كل الروابط لا تعمل ممكن رابط حديث يعمل مباشرا لتحميل الكتاب


----------



## gamalredwing (26 سبتمبر 2013)

i really need questions for CCC/CCe exam , if anyone has exams it will be great to provide us with it , thank you


----------

